# sdk x11 pour Panther



## Simon T. (1 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour !

J'ai acheté un ibook G4 équipé de Panther. Je n'arrive pas installer le package x11 sdk, car je ne sais pas ou le trouver. Les outils de développements se trouvent sur les cds "software restore", mais je les ai déjà installés et je n'ai pas pu choisir d'installer x11 sdk en même temps. Comment faire? Peut-on télécharger ce package quelque part ? Je n'ai rien trouvé (a part la version jaguar)... je crois qu'il n'est plus sur apple.com


Simon


----------



## Thierry6 (2 Décembre 2003)

je ne me souviens plus exactement mais je pense aussi que le X11 sdk est dans les outils développeurs :
tu peux essayer d'utiliser Pacifist pour te ballader dans le package et extraire ce dont tu as besoin :
http://www.charlessoft.com/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2003)

" It is available on the Panther Developer CD as an optional package."


----------



## Simon T. (2 Décembre 2003)

Ok merci, j'ai trouvé !

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, le package se trouve sur le deuxième cd software restore (pour les ibooks en tout cas), dans le dossiers .images/ (dossier caché).

Simon


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

et bien moi, je suis dans le même cas, sauf que je ne trouve pas... 

j'ai bien un dossier "installers" dans mon dossier applications qui contient les packages, mais lorsque j'installe "x11sdk.pkg", cela ne sert à rien, je ne le trouve pas, 

pouvez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Thierry6 (13 Décembre 2003)

attention, le X11 sdk n'est pas une application que tu vas trouver sur ton DD comme X11, ça te donne des outils de développement pour X11 et quand tu veux compiler tes sources à travers fink par exemple, tu en as besoin;
donc installe le simplement et tu peux compiler.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2003)

ok, j'ai compris.

seulement, il me semble que x11 est une application comme le terminal, mais qu'elle me permet d'utiliser l'interface linux, me tromperais-je ? 

je te remercie d'avance, je suis un peu perdu, car je débute dans l'utilisation d'unix, et donc ne connaît pas le maniement de tout cela.


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Décembre 2003)

X11 est une application lançant un serveur X Windows (Xfree86) : celui ci permet de lancer des applications Unix qui vont l'utiliser pour l'affichage au lieu d'utiliser Quartz et Aqua comme les applications MAcOSX habituelles.

Comme les applications Linux utilisent aussi XFree86, tu vas effectivement avoir accès à plein d'applications crées pour Unix ou pour Linux qui n'ont qu'à être portées pour être compatibles avec MacOSX et X11 et pas entièrement redeveloppées (par ex Gimp, OpenOffice,Ethereal,...) : le travail n'est pas toujours trivial mais beaucoup plus simple.

Maintenant, dans la pratique, tu as sur les 3eme CD de Panther l'application X11 que doit installer (et tu la retrouves dans le dossier /applications/utilitaire).

Ensuite, tu dois installer et compiler les différentes applications : une façon facile de le faire est d'installer FInk (via ligne de commande), puis FinkCommander (GUI) qui te permettra d'installer et de compiler les logiciels. Pour cela, tu devras aussi avoir installé Xcode, le X11sdk, rajouté source /sw/bin/init.csh dans ton shell,... 

J'espère que j'ai pu faire simple.
Les sites utiles : Fink
Xdarwin, MacGimp,...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

c'est même tout à fait limpide !

j'ai toutefois encore un problème qui est le suivant :

j'ai panther sur dvd, par conséquent, il n'y en a qu'un seul et je ne trouve pas x11 dessus.

comme je n'a rien d'autre (j'ai recherché partout...), aurais-tu une idée d'où je pourrais trouver ce fameux x11 ?

merci encore de me dépanner ! tu m'es d'une aide fort appréciable.

Cédric


----------



## Simon T. (16 Décembre 2003)

Pour X11sdk, j'ai procédé de la manière suivante:
j'ai inséré mon CD (je pense que ça doit aussi marcher avec ton DVD), ensuite dans une fenêtre terminal, j'ai tapé:
'cd ' tu glisses ton l'icône du DVD sur la fenêtre du terminal, tu valides. Ensuite, tu tapes ls -a pour lister les fichiers cachés. Dans mon cas il y avait, si je me souviens bien, un dossiers ".images/", j'ai donc fait 'cd .images' et là-dedans il y avait une image de x11sdk, qui est indispensable pour installer des applis unix avec fink.

Ensuite, une fois que x11sdk est installé (et aussi les developers tools!), tu installes x11, depuis le DVD, ou tu télécharges la dernière version.

Et avec fink et fink commander (facile à installer, suffit de downloader les pkg), tu peux installer tes applis unix, j'ai installé xemacs et gimp, ça fonctionne très bien !

Simon


----------



## Simon T. (16 Décembre 2003)

Et si c'est pour X11 que tu as des problèmes, je crois qu'il suffit d'insérer ton DVD, te faire restauration des logiciels, et là tu peux choisir, si je me rappelle bien, d'installer x11.

Mais je te conseille plutôt de télécharger la dernière version.

Note: chez moi, x11 se trouve dans le dossier utilitaires, et non directement dans le dossier applications.

Simon


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

je te remercie, cela dit, ce n'est pas le package de x11sdk qui m'a posé problème, je l'avais tout de suite installé. c'est x11 qui ne se trouve pas sur mon dvd d'installation et que je ne trouve pas su mon ordi...

une idée ? j'ai fait la restauration des logiciels, j'ai recherché dans le cd avec pacifist, depuis le terminal, pareil sur mon disque... rien n'y fait ! ça fait longtemps que j'utilise des ordi, et je pense avoir recherché partout. c'est assez désapointant.

merci de votre aide encore une fois


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

je télécharge à contre-coeur x11, sans l'avoir trouvé sur mon dvd, alors que cela devrait être le cas, n'est-ce pas ?

en tout cas, je vous remercie une fois de plus pour votre aide,

Cédric


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Décembre 2003)

oui, le plus rapide est peut être de le télécharger directement sur le site d'Apple.
Sinon, tu as une application appelée Pacifist
(http://www.charlessoft.com) qui te permet de browser les différents packages et d'installer uniquement certaines applications : je n'ai pas le dvd panther mais je suis convaincu que X11 est dessus mais il doit être "noyé" dans un package appelé "other applications" ou équivalent : Pacifist te permet de voir ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur des packages.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

oui, c'est cool, mais j'ai effectivement téléchargé x11 depuis le site d'apple.

j'ai aussi téléchargé fink et fink commander.
avec ce dernier, j'ai installé xemacs.

il me l'a installé dans le répertoire /sw/bin, est-ce que c'est bon, puis-je le déplacer ? est-ce qu'il en sera de même pour les autres applications ? 
je ne sais pas trop ce que je peux faire, mais cela fonctionne, je suis content !

autre question : est-il possible d'ouvir xemacs en local pour travailler sur un fichier distant ? (je sais comment travailler complètement en local, ou complètement à distance).

p.s. Simon T. je crois que nous sommes dans la même classe à l'epfl et que tu es le colocataire d'un bon ami, me tromperais-je ?


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Décembre 2003)

tout programme installé par Fink se trouve dans /sw/bin
tu ne peux le déplacer et je ne te le conseille pas : ça permet à fink entre autres choses de faire les mises à jour de ces applications (fait un selfupdate-cvs et update-all de temps en temps).
rien ne t'empêche de lancer xemacs et d'ouvrir un fichier sur un réseau.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

merci pour ta réponse, je me doutais qu'il ne fallait pas y toucher, et heureusement, je ne l'ai pas fait.

en revanchem pour ouvrir un fichier sur un réseau depuis xemacs, sais-tu comment faire ?

car quand je me connecte au réseau distant, que ce soit dans le terminal ou dans x11, je ne peux que travailler dans ce réseau, même chose pour le travail en local : connais-tu une commande, ou une façon de faire qui me permette de le faire ?

je me connecte sur des machines sun qui tournent sous solaris, elles sont parquées dans mon uni et je dois m'identifier comme utilisateur référencé pour accéder à mon dossier.

je ne peux que te remercier une énième fois, car non seulement tu réponds à mes questions, mais en plus de la plus limpide des manières !

Cédric


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Décembre 2003)

une solution est de faire sur xterm un
ssh -X adresse_ip_de_la_sun

il faut que tu vérifies que c'est bien permis de faire du ssh sur la sun et il faut mettre un numéro de display différent que celui qui tu auras sur le serveur X Windows de ton mac (par défaut display 0).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

qu'est-ce que tu entends par numéro de display ?

autrement, pour me connecter, je fais :

ssh ton_nom@cosunxxx.epfl.ch

les xxx, c'est pour le numéro de la machine sur laquelle je me connecte (peu importe) et epfl, c'est mon uni.

j'ai essayé avec la commande ssh -X etc, mais cela ne change a priori pas grand chose.


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Décembre 2003)

que dit il ?
essaye un
xhost -adresseipdelasun

avant le ssh -X

(toujours dans xterm)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

alors j'ai essayé comme tu me l'as indiqué :

xhost -le_nom@cosunxxx.epfl.ch ssh -X le_nom@cosunxxx.epfl.
ch

et seulement avec :

xhost -le_nom@cosunxxx.epfl.ch ssh -X

mais cela ne me dit pas grand chose, car il interprète mal cette commande... encore faut-il que je l'aie formulée correctement. il dit cela :

"le_nom@cosunxxx.epfl.ch being removed from access control list
xhost:  bad hostname "ssh"
xhost:  bad hostname "X"
le_nom@cosunxxx.epfl.ch being added to access control list
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operati
on)
  Major opcode of failed request:  109 (X_ChangeHosts)
  Value in failed request:  0xfe
  Serial number of failed request:  7
  Current serial number in output stream:  10
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operati
on)
  Major opcode of failed request:  109 (X_ChangeHosts)
  Value in failed request:  0xfe
  Serial number of failed request:  8
  Current serial number in output stream:  10"

je l'ai à mon avis mal écrite.

cela dit, en ouvrant xemacs, puis en faisant simplement "ssh le_nom@cosunxxx.epfl.ch", je me connecte, mais je ne sais pas comment ensuite ouvrir dans xemacs en local, un fichier distant.


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Décembre 2003)

non c'est moi qui vais trop vite et fait dfes fautes de frappes

xhost +adresse_ip
(entrée)
puis ssh -X adresse_ip


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

ok, désolé, j'aurais aussi pu comprendre de mon côté.

alors j'ai fais ça, mais maintenant, je suis donc logé sur la stations sun et dans mon dossier. 

comment faire pour ouvrir un dossier qui se trouve là-bas depuis xemacs en local (je dois être un peu lourd et lent à la compréhension, je m'en excuse) ?

au passage, lorsque j'écris xhost +le_nom@cosunxxx.epfl.ch, il m'écris ça :

"le_nom@cosunxxx.epfl.ch being added to access control list
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
  Major opcode of failed request:  109 (X_ChangeHosts)
  Value in failed request:  0xfe
  Serial number of failed request:  7
  Current serial number in output stream:  9"

ce qui ressemble à une partie de ce que je t'ai déjà indiqué.

mais la commande a en partie fonctionnée, puisque l'adresse a été ajoutée à la liste de contrôle d'accès.


----------



## Simon T. (17 Décembre 2003)

effectivement, on est sûrement dans la même classe..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




je suis le colloc d'Edward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour accéder à des fichiers sur cosun avec xemacs, tu procèdes de la manière suivante:

tu ouvres X11
dans le terminal de X11, tu tapes ssh ton_nom@cosunx.epfl.ch -X
(ou x est un nombre de 1 a 120 ou je sais plus combien)

ensuite, tu tapes xemacs &amp; et c'est bon...

Mais même avec une connexion à 2000 l'affichage est lent, depuis le wireless de l'epfl ça va, mais sinon, je te conseille plutôt de copier les fichiers via la commande scp. C'est beaucoup plus agréable de travailler en local.

Simon


----------



## Simon T. (17 Décembre 2003)

Je ne suis pas sûr, mais je crois pas qu'il est possible d'ouvrir un fichier dans une application en local, si celui-ci est sur un ordinateur auquel tu peux accéder par ssh. En tout cas je ne sais pas comment faire... c'est pourquoi je copie simplement mes fichiers, ça marche bien...

[user@host1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




file1 [user@host2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




file2

exemple : nom@cosunxx.epfl.ch:serie9.c Programmation/
ou : fichier.c nom@cosunxx.epfl.ch:serie5/code.c

Simon


----------



## Simon T. (17 Décembre 2003)

oups, désolé pour les smileys, c'est automatique:

ils sont à remplacer par  : ] sans espace...

Simon


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

merci pour ta réponse.

c'est effectivement edward que je connais bien.

pour ton aide, je ne comprend pas très bien comment faire cette copie depuis l'epfl vers chez moi, et l'inverse.

pourrais-tu le faire en toute lettre avec une ligne de commande complète ?


----------



## Simon T. (17 Décembre 2003)

scp mon_nom@cosun22.epfl.ch:serie9/dates.c dates_time.c

copie le fichier dates.c du dossier serie9 depuis cosun22 dans le répertoire courant, sous le nom dates_time.c

scp dates_time.c mon_nom@cosun22.epfl.ch:serie9/dates.c

copie le fichier dates_time.c du répertoire courant sur cosun22 dans le répertoire serie9 sous le nom dates.c


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

Extraordinaire, merci beaucoup !

j'ai tout pigé.

à plus,

Cédric


----------

